# Google webfonts funktioniert im IE9 nur ohne doctype



## hooligan29 (11. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

folgende Integration von google webfonts funkioniert im IE9 nur wenn der doctype entfernt wird.
In anderen Browsern funktioniert es wie gewünscht und benötigt auch mit doctype.

Hat jemand eine Erklärung bzw. Lösung wie google webfonts auch im IE9 mit doctype dargestellt werden?


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title>
<link href='https://fonts.googleapis.com/css?family=PT+Sans&v2' rel='stylesheet'
        type='text/css' />
<style type="text/css">
h1 {font-size: 20px; color: #0085D2; padding: 0px; margin: 0px;  height: 35px; line-height: 35px; font-family: 'PT Sans', sans-serif; }
}
</style>
</head>

<body>
<h1>TEST test</h1>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Gast170816 (19. September 2012)

Komisch...PS: Ich frag mich, muss das Style-Tag nicht in den Body rein? Naja, ansonsten würde ich ein externes Stylesheet nehmen, vielleicht funktioniert die Google Sache nicht in der Form, wie du sie da direkt in den Code reingeschrieben hast?!

Eine Frage zu Google Webfonts:
Ist das eigentlich ne gute Lösung? Oder greift dann Google irgendwie auf Dinge zu, die man nicht möchte (kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, aber ich denk mal Google bietet diesen Service ja auch mit irgendnem Ziel an).

Würdet ihr diese Google Webfont Lösung vor Angaben normaler Schriften...z.B. bisher hätte ich halt einfach "Tahoma, Helvetice, Georgia" getippt und verwendet....empfehlen? Funktionieren diese Schriften immer sicher oder muss ich davon ausgehen, dass meine Seite keine richtigen Schriften mehr hat, wenn mal bei Google was klemmt (naja, wahrscheinlich schon)?

EDIT: Auf was ich hinaus will...Was ist besser "Desktop Font nehmen" oder "Web Font nehmen"?


----------



## Carrear (10. Oktober 2012)

Das ist oft keine Frage des wollens ^^ Es ist einfach gestalterisch eine tolle Möglichkeit (eine von mehreren) Es gibt sonst noch Cufon oder sifr - die bringen aber ihre nachteile in Kompatibilität und Barrierefreiheit mit. Sonst kannst du natürlich noch das ganze normale font-face benutzen. Ich finde die Google Variante gut. Die optimale Lösung gibt es da wohl im Moment noch nicht zumal die CSS Variante mit font-face und die Google Variante in vielen Browsern in bestimmten Schriftgrößen nicht soo schön dargestellt werden.

Zu Frage: 

Hast du mal probiert den Doctype so festzusetzen:

<!doctype html> 

das sollte reichen und so sollte es funktionieren, wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------

